# I need sugestions on a good type of dog for horses and barns



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Depends totally on the individual dogs temprament. I say go to your local shelter and see what you can find there. 


Other wise i say Dalmation. :wink:  
Love thos spots  

But seriously they were used in the old days with horses. They accompanied the horses that pulled the carrages for firemen to put out fires. So in part were bred to be around them. Altho that purpose has totally gone now so dont know how many of them would carry the horse friendly trait any more. 
So again depends totally on individual dog.

But i so want one 8)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I already replied in your other topic, but I say Border Collie.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

alot of people have border collies but they are extremely smart and very energetic and have to have time to play or they can get destructive. I have a german shephard, a hound, and a collie. The hound is off chasing deer and could care less about the horses, the shephard wants to heard them into their stalls and the collie is my best. He is respectful and quiet and follows at a nice distance and is really well behaved, the hroses like him to and he's only 8 months... so my vote is for a collie. (mines a lassie collie)


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I have seen all types and breeds of dogs with horses. It is a matter of training and the dog and horses personalities.

My lab could care less. But that is Tanner! He doesn't care what we are doing unless we are doing it with him. The rest of the time he is busy watching the kids or snooping around.

Some friend of ours have Blue Heelers and Ausie Shepards...good enough dogs and they have been trained to do farm work and watch gates and not herd the horses and to follow their owners no matter what. I have had 2 heelers, 1 pure, 1 mix. They were both incredibly independent and were smart and harder to train than other dogs I have had. The both had a tendancy to nip and were sometimes overprotective. They were also terribly loyal and loving and once they learned something they never forgot or refused to do it. I would own another one in a heartbeat. I just don't have the time it takes to train another one right now.

Another fella that comes to mind is Tippy, He is a rat terrier, who will ride the horse with his owner or be super happy following along on the trail. Again he was trained to do so.

I think it will depend on what you actually plan to do with the dog. If you want it to be able to go all day on a trail get one with that type of build. But you will have to be able to train up your dog and build its endurance before you can just take off with it.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I have a rottie pup 7mo old and is GREAT. Hes never chased a horse or any thing naughty like that. When he first came out to the barn he tried to lick all the horses faces they werent happy about that cause the BO has a jack russle that attacks the horses faces...but yah 

You can go to www.dogbreedinfo.com and they have a list of dog breeds that has all their info and pics and even has a quiz you can take to see what breed is best for you.


----------



## TrialRider (Jun 6, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> I already replied in your other topic, but I say Border Collie.



Border Collie without a thought. All the ranchers use them out here. I have two they are soooo smart and sweet. Here is my Maxie dog he's a red & white pure bread weighs 90lbs. 

My black & white is 80lbs. When I first brought them to my vet he saw the 80lb Dancer first, he told me that's the biggest border collie I've ever seen. I just smiled and said, "thats because you've not met Maxie yet." Maxie is pretty tall too.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Whatever breed, start with it as a puppy if possible, and have it around the horses and riding constantly. Teach it right and wrong behavior around the horses. My husky/rott. mix is the best trail dog ever. He has plenty of endurance, and stick with us great. He is also able to keep up with the running horses, and I don't have problems with health defects present in many purebreds.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't have a dog, but a number of the people I ride with do. In fact when go on camp out they bring a whole gagle of them. Most are rescued from the pound. all breeds. One girl has a Lab, Theres a doberman, Some blue heeler mixes. Most were adult dogs when they were adopted. They trail along with us on rides, hang out in camp on camp outs. They all seem to do fine.

I've seen some labs that just plain wore out on long rides. I suspect they were not in shape to start with. But the heavier muscled dogs like Labs are not going to have the endurnace of a field dog. but if your trail rides aren't 20-25 miles long you should be fine. In fact a friend had a little short legged mutt. Probably a 20lb dog. But it would go with us on long rides. And it kept up. Seemed to have the stamina to stay with us.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Corgis are nice too...


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'd say a cowdog or aussie..... they're really nice to people and horses


----------



## WalkTrotCanterGallop (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a golden and he tends to stay far enough from the horses but while on trail rides and playdays he'll stay right by your sie. I've also heard ausie's,germans,and border collies


----------



## BackintheSaddle2 (Jun 9, 2008)

My first reaction was the Dalmatians as well. I have 2 Goldens and they tend to chase the horses, same with my Lab Poodle cross. I recently adopted a couple Dals and they are great. They require a lot of exercise so running along by the horses is great for them and they have the endurance to do it.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

My brother in law has had nothin but heelers and heeler mixes....they are one person dogs, and his never left his side...They followed beside his horse and kept their eyes on him the whole time...they were wonderful....he even took them when he rode in parades and they never got distracted..

Mr Bailey has a border collie wich is good...but on the trail he runs all over the place and sometimes he scares the horses when he jumps out of the bushes...but a super sweet dog....although he hasnt figured out that "the stare" doesnt work when herding horses!

Me...i want a heeler or australian shepheard....But currently i raise miniature dachsunds...suprisingly my little stud pup goes everywhere i go and falls right in with my horse...lol...my horse is 16.5 hands and my pup only weighs 6 lbs....so you can imagine how funny it looks with them walkin side by side!


----------



## boonesar (Dec 3, 2007)

I would say Lab. They are a little bigger but if you find a good laid back one you will never be disappointed. I would opt for a 2 year old once they have that puppy stage out of them. Lab pups can be a bear but they are the most perfect dogs. I have 2. Very loyal.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Our Chihuahua likes to trail ride more than our Australian Shepherd. :lol: 

She gets tired though and we usually have to turn back early or one of us is stuck with her in a baby-pack on our backs.


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

I have a collie who is respectful of the horses, obedient and people friendly. He's got good stamina and doesn't chase wildlife (at least not far), so he doesn't get lost.
Any dog you get will have to fit your lifestyle and your home. Do research into any breed or mixed breeds you're interested in. My collie's big drawback? Burrs.


----------



## Laurie McNally (Jul 16, 2008)

I ride with 2 labrador retrievers, one great dane and and aussie. The aussie is the biggest trouble maker with other dogs. I only take her when we ride into the forest where there are no trails, and likley no other people or dogs. The Labs are the best, friendly, love swimming in the rivers and stay close by.
Laurie
www.hayinabag.com


----------

